# Is anybody in the Mesa, Scottsdale or Phoenix area of AZ looking to adopt?



## Nsilk1988 (Aug 23, 2018)

I have a racing pigeon I ended up with about 6 months ago I’m looking to rehome. From the information I got from the previous owner it was about 7 months old when I got it. Unfortunately my pigeon does not get along with other pigeons, I’m guessing he is used to being the only pigeon in the house. I’ve been working with it trying to get it hand tamed like my other bird but I unfortunately don’t have enough time to train it the way I would like to. Not looking for any kind of rehoming fee just looking for someone with a coop or aviary and time to work with it. I’m located in Fountain Hills Arizona but don’t mind traveling to Mesa, Scottsdale or Phoenix to make sure it goes to a good home.


----------



## Frank2620 (Feb 7, 2017)

Hi Nsilk ,

Search pigeons , on craigslist phoenix, AZ . Or place an ad on there .

Best of luck to you ,

Frank


----------



## Scottsdaleaz (Aug 30, 2014)

Nsilk, do you know the gender of the pigeon? We’re you thinking this pigeon would be a companion to your other pigeons? Two males will often not get along. I may be looking for a confirmed hen.
thanks. 


Frank2620 said:


> Hi Nsilk ,
> 
> Search pigeons , on craigslist phoenix, AZ . Or place an ad on there .
> 
> ...








Nsilk1988 said:


> I have a racing pigeon I ended up with about 6 months ago I’m looking to rehome. From the information I got from the previous owner it was about 7 months old when I got it. Unfortunately my pigeon does not get along with other pigeons, I’m guessing he is used to being the only pigeon in the house. I’ve been working with it trying to get it hand tamed like my other bird but I unfortunately don’t have enough time to train it the way I would like to. Not looking for any kind of rehoming fee just looking for someone with a coop or aviary and time to work with it. I’m located in Fountain Hills Arizona but don’t mind traveling to Mesa, Scottsdale or Phoenix to make sure it goes to a good home.





Nsilk1988 said:


> I have a racing pigeon I ended up with about 6 months ago I’m looking to rehome. From the information I got from the previous owner it was about 7 months old when I got it. Unfortunately my pigeon does not get along with other pigeons, I’m guessing he is used to being the only pigeon in the house. I’ve been working with it trying to get it hand tamed like my other bird but I unfortunately don’t have enough time to train it the way I would like to. Not looking for any kind of rehoming fee just looking for someone with a coop or aviary and time to work with it. I’m located in Fountain Hills Arizona but don’t mind traveling to Mesa, Scottsdale or Phoenix to make sure it goes to a good home.


----------



## Scottsdaleaz (Aug 30, 2014)

Nsilk, do you know the gender of your pigeons? Is this new one male or female? Two males will often not get along. I may be looking for a confirmed hen. Thanks,


----------

